# Storage heaters not working



## smree (11 Mar 2006)

Hi

I have 3 creda storage heaters in my apartment as part of the Goldshield ESB system and 2 have stopped working. 1 stopped a while back but I wasn't too bothered as it was the smaller one in my sitting room but now the larger combination one has stopped working. THe fan part still works but it's nowlonger taking in heat overnight.

Has anyone had to get these repaired before and can you recommend someone to look at them? Any ideas what kind of cost I'm looking at?

thanks


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Mar 2006)

Hi smree,

We've had quite a few previous threads on storage heaters so you may find something useful in those.


----------



## smree (11 Mar 2006)

Thanks sue ellen. I checked the previous threads and my problem seems to be something broken within the heater more so then a settings issue. Tried opening it up but was way too heavy for me to manage it. Just wondering if anyone else has called someone out to fix theres and what kind of cost I'd be looking at.


----------



## monicafussy (11 Mar 2006)

The service providers for Creda can be contacted at 0818 313 413 , the offices are based in Dublin but have engineers all over Ireland. Its 99 euros for callout but parts are covered if its under 5 yrs. Hope this helps.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Mar 2006)

smree said:
			
		

> I have 3 creda storage heaters in my apartment as part of the Goldshield ESB system and 2 have stopped working. 1 stopped a while back but I wasn't too bothered as it was the smaller one in my sitting room but now the larger combination one has stopped working. THe fan part still works but it's nowlonger taking in heat overnight.


Do some storage heaters have fans or are you talking about the convection part of a dual storage and convection heater? Have you checked the trip switches at your fusebox? Have you tried using a phase tester to check if any current is getting into the heater (only do this if you know what you're doing). Have you tried hoovering out any dust/fluff and checking of any fuses are blown (only do this with the heater isolated from the mains at the fusebox). Otherwise get an electrician on the job.


----------



## SineWave (12 Mar 2006)

They have a thermal-cut-out which operates from over-heat. This is usually due to the heater being covered by clothes, etc.

You need to slip off the top cover, with wall switches in off position. It is usually a small white button about the size of a match head, in around the thermostat dial area. You know you've forund it when you hear a click.


----------



## jackblack (12 Mar 2006)

thank you all for the info,i thought i had the same problem with my storage heater but turned out to be a loose wire that needed soldering back in place down by the thermo region!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Mar 2006)

I didn't think that wires like that should be soldered rather than clamped!? I would have thought that the heavy load of a heater could end up melting any solder and maybe even represent a fire or electroduction hazard?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Mar 2006)

SineWave said:
			
		

> They have a thermal-cut-out which operates from over-heat. This is usually due to the heater being covered by clothes, etc.
> 
> You need to slip off the top cover, with wall switches in off position. It is usually a small white button about the size of a match head, in around the thermostat dial area. You know you've forund it when you hear a click.


Do some of them have a thermal cut out fuse of some sort which could need to be replaced? I remember noticing something like a cermic coated resistor type component which was connected near the input/outpout dial controls...


----------



## SineWave (12 Mar 2006)

Clubman, I haven't come across a replacement type yet, but in the centre of that ceramic resistor type holder, could be a reset.

What does annoy me though is the fact that the thermal cut out is internal, and a costly exercise in getting "professionally" reset, especially considering that proof of the issue being resolved is normally unsocial hours.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Mar 2006)

Thanks _SineWave _- I must open my own heaters up again just to have a look. They probable need the c. annual hoover out at this stage anyway!


----------



## smree (12 Mar 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Do some storage heaters have fans or are you talking about the convection part of a dual storage and convection heater? Have you checked the trip switches at your fusebox? Have you tried using a phase tester to check if any current is getting into the heater (only do this if you know what you're doing). Have you tried hoovering out any dust/fluff and checking of any fuses are blown (only do this with the heater isolated from the mains at the fusebox). Otherwise get an electrician on the job.



Yep it's a dual one with convection heater. I checked fuses and all OK. I'm assuming that there's current getting to heater as the convection part works? I can't take the front off without unscrewing it from the wall but it's too heavy for me to manage.



			
				monicafussy said:
			
		

> The service providers for Creda can be contacted at 0818 313 413 , the offices are based in Dublin but have engineers all over Ireland. Its 99 euros for callout but parts are covered if its under 5 yrs. Hope this helps.



THanks for that. I think it might be time to call the professionals.


----------



## SineWave (12 Mar 2006)

The screws for dropping off covers are usually underneath, and can be reached with a small screwdriver. The cover then lifts up and off.

It will not have to be removed from the wall, as the method of installation means fixing a frame to the wall, then loading the bricks, wiring and fitting cover........in that order. Hope this helps.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Mar 2006)

smree said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that there's current getting to heater as the convection part works?


The convection and storate parts are usually (always?) on separate circuits/rings (especially since the storage heater circuit switches on and off under control of the night rate meter or other device which controls the charging from 11PM-8AM/12AM-9AM) so the fact that one works is no indication that the other is getting current.


----------



## smree (12 Mar 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> The convection and storate parts are usually (always?) on separate circuits/rings (especially since the storage heater circuit switches on and off under control of the night rate meter or other device which controls the charging from 11PM-8AM/12AM-9AM) so the fact that one works is no indication that the other is getting current.



OK thanks.


----------



## Lauren (13 Mar 2006)

Had a problem myself with storage heaters and the problem turned out to be the wall switch and not the heater itself at all.....Electrician said that the switches used on the heaters could not take the load and used a switch with higher amps (?)....In any case all working fine now....


----------



## ClubMan (13 Mar 2006)

Wow! Switches or wiring that is not up to the job of carrying the storage heater load also sound like fire/electrocution hazards. If this was a new build then you should complain to the builder.


----------



## Lauren (13 Mar 2006)

Relatively new, yes..have reported to management company....


----------



## ClubMan (13 Mar 2006)

I doubt that it's a management company issue to be honest.


----------



## Lauren (13 Mar 2006)

I'm not saying its their issue but I didn't buy the property new so I'm informing them as an FYI for other residents...


----------



## ClubMan (13 Mar 2006)

Bear in mind that the management company is you and your fellow householders - not some third party in all of this.


----------



## Lauren (13 Mar 2006)

Clubman, thank you. I know what a management company is. I consider it the  most effective way to notify other residents of a potential electrical fault.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Mar 2006)

Sorry - it's just that most people don't seem to know what a management company and agent are!


----------



## smree (13 Mar 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. Opened it up and had a look but couldn't see anything that looked dodgy. Couldn't see any thermal cut out. Hoovered it out so will wait and see what happens later tonight.


----------



## smree (14 Mar 2006)

Thanks everyone for your advice. You have just saved me the cost of calling someone out to look at the heaters. Looks like giving it a good hoover did the job!!

Thanks


----------

